# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Duke studiuar ne degën e sigurisë kibernetike

## angelohyatt

Pershendetje deshta me ju pyet se a ia vlen te studioni Siguri Kibernetike ne Kosove a eshte nje drejtim qe kerkohet apo jo Flm te gjitheve

----------


## driniluka

> Pershendetje deshta me ju pyet se a ia vlen te studioni Siguri Kibernetike ne Kosove a eshte nje drejtim qe kerkohet apo jo Flm te gjitheve


Mendoj se po. Kosova eshte ne hapat e pare ne teknologji dhe sigurisht qe siguria eshte e domosdoshme si ne institucione ashtu edhe ne kompani qe kane sherbime ne internet.

----------

